# Ordre de lecture IPod shuffle



## lgop (7 Mai 2009)

Bonjour !

Depuis que j'ai un shuffle, je l'utilise surtout pour écouter des podcasts. (je sais, ce n'est pas l'outil idéal...) 

Jusqu'à récemment, quand je faisais la synchronisation, je pouvais ensuite écouter les épisodes dans l'ordre de leur date de publication (les chroniques radio du matin-même étaient proposées à l'écoute et seulement ensuite les chroniques d'hier). 

Ca ne marche plus comme ça depuis quelques jours : tous les épisodes d'un podcast sont proposés à l'écoute, puis tous les épisodes d'un autre podcast, etc. 

Je ne sais pas quoi faire pour retrouver l'ancien règlage. Quelqu'un aurait-il une piste ?
Merci d'avance,

lgop.


----------



## DeepDark (7 Mai 2009)

et bienvenue.

Tu n'as pas activé la lecture aléatoire par hasard?


> Le bouton de lecture aléatoire a trois positions. Poussez-le vers la gauche, et votre musique suit un cours inattendu, "au petit bonheur la chance". En position intermédiaire, vos morceaux sont lus dans l'ordre. Glissez-le vers la gauche pour éteindre le lecteur.



Source: http://www.apple.com/fr/ipodshuffle/features.html


----------

